# Pretty lace poncho - free (K)



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought this might be nice for those prom nights that will be coming up soon:

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL1809_patt.html


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I thought this might be nice for those prom nights that will be coming up soon:
> 
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL1809_patt.html


It's a lovely pattern! I've made it twice so far. It does have a couple of things I changed though.

Firstly, the neckline was absolutely too humongous even for my 23" head and 6', 260 pound self. I ended up working a few rounds of crochet to pull it in enough to fit and not be sliding off my shoulders.

Secondly, where it changed from the yoke with its increases to the scalloppy part, for whatever reason, they have the yoke's increases lined up with the bottom part's decreases. That made for an unflattering 'bump' on the first one I made. So, on the second one, I offset the bottom part just enough so that the increases on the yoke lined up right above those on the bottom portion. It worked far better that way, in my opinion.

I made one in a worsted weight yarn and one is a slinky stuff more like sport weight. When I make the next one, I'll try some different yarn. All worked.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

vjh1530, thanks for the pattern link.
Jessica-Jean, thanks for the info. Saved your remarks with the pattern.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. Have saved it.
And thank you Jessica Jean.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That's gorgeous, and full of yo's


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

So delicate !


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty gift for a friend I have in mind. Thanks Jessica-Jean for the insight and thanks vjh1530 for the site.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

very pretty - thanks for sharing


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I am working on this pattern right now. Only a few rows into the feather and fan part so I won't know how it looks til I block it. Will post a pic when I'm done


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern link, what a beautiful poncho! I've been looking for something to make with a feather and fan stitch pattern. Started another project, but the beginning (yoke) happens to be so complicated, I've set aside. This looks much easier.

Thanks sooooo much, Jessica Jean! If these things (bumps and a too wide neckline) happened to me, I would have been frustrated beyond words. I hate to rip out a whole project because of something like this. So, many thanks, you've saved me several headaches, I'm sure!


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, and thank you Jessica Jean for the info,


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you for the pattern,i love it


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like this style. I am afraid a shawl & I would have problems sticking together. This would be a nice cover up & stay put - not fall off the shoulders. Guess it does have to go over the head, but I just like this idea better than a shawl for me. Thanks so much for sharing. Is this the "Old Shale" pattern that has been the topic of discussion recently?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are welcome!

Jessica-Jean, thanks so much for the info. I have C&P so I can attach your notes to the pattern for when I get started. In your opinion, does it need to be in worsted weight? That seems heavy for a lacey shawl. Do you think the DK was better? Would fingering work? I am afraid it will be too small.

I really like the idea of the crochet around the neck. A nice picot edge might look pretty.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you. I will show this to my picky teenage daughter. I hope she likes it. I do.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

lovely


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

that is pretty


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

I also am afraid of it being to bulky with cotton or worsted. I am very small and would like a more soft silky feeling. Any suggestions without paying an arm and leg for the yarn?


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I like this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> Jessica-Jean, thanks so much for the info. I have C&P so I can attach your notes to the pattern for when I get started. In your opinion, does it need to be in worsted weight? That seems heavy for a lacey shawl. Do you think the DK was better? Would fingering work? I am afraid it will be too small.
> 
> I really like the idea of the crochet around the neck. A nice picot edge might look pretty.


Because I'm a large person, I made the largest size. I suppose the heavier one (worsted weight or a tad thicker) _does_ magnify my size, but it's comfy, and I am what I am. The other one was an unknown slinky, synthetic yarn. I didn't change needle sizes from the first one, and it came out beautifully, though the neckline on each was - in my opinion - sloppily huge, which is why I added some crocheted rounds to pull it in.
I am assuming that the designer only actually *made* the one shown, and then just added multiples to get the larger sizes. Anyone willing to do the math could begin on a much smaller number of cast-on stitches and enlarge from there to make the larger sizes. I was unwilling, so I crocheted after the fact.

I believe this pattern can be done in any thickness of yarn the knitter wants to use. Some adjustments may be necessary, but the basic pattern is good. For a really slim, petite person, perhaps the removal of a pattern repeat might yield a smaller size. Swatching anyone?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

luvs2knit50 said:


> ... Is this the "Old Shale" pattern that has been the topic of discussion recently?


Yes.
http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

blawler said:


> I like this one. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Jessica-Jean for adding your experience with this pattern. I added your comments to the pattern I've saved so when I make it I'll have the benefit of your experience to guide me.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Good news! I did the first 4 rows of the pattern on a size 9 (US) needle, so far, so good! After seeing Jessica Jean's warning about the large neck opening, I checked the size I wanted to make. Sure enough, no way could I keep that on my shoulders. So, I used the smaller size 9 needle to do the first 2 rows of ribbing plus the next rows of stockinette. Once it was time to start the increases, I switched back to the size 11 (US) needles called for in the pattern. The yarn yardage called for in the pattern is exactly what I have, so I don't know if I will be able to go back and crochet a row or more at the neck as Jessica Jean did or not. There is a strong possibility additional rows would have to be done in a different yarn. I'd like to avoid that if possible.

I am just in the first row of the YO and K2tog, but so far the neckline looks good. Yippee!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes.
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/


I am an old dog trying to learn a new trick as I, like so many others, have always know this pattern as feather & fan. I have to reinforce my new trick.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty poncho.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful and thanks to Jessica-Jean & JoyceinNC for their valuable input.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good news! I did the first 4 rows of the pattern on a size 9 (US) needle, so far, so good! After seeing Jessica Jean's warning about the large neck opening, I checked the size I wanted to make. Sure enough, no way could I keep that on my shoulders. So, I used the smaller size 9 needle to do the first 2 rows of ribbing plus the next rows of stockinette. Once it was time to start the increases, I switched back to the size 11 (US) needles called for in the pattern. The yarn yardage called for in the pattern is exactly what I have, so I don't know if I will be able to go back and crochet a row or more at the neck as Jessica Jean did or not. There is a strong possibility additional rows would have to be done in a different yarn. I'd like to avoid that if possible.
> 
> I am just in the first row of the YO and K2tog, but so far the neckline looks good. Yippee!


Using a smaller needle around the neck was exactly what I was thinking. Glad it seems to be working it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Good news! I did the first 4 rows of the pattern on a size 9 (US) needle, so far, so good! After seeing Jessica Jean's warning about the large neck opening, I checked the size I wanted to make. Sure enough, no way could I keep that on my shoulders. So, I used the smaller size 9 needle to do the first 2 rows of ribbing plus the next rows of stockinette. Once it was time to start the increases, I switched back to the size 11 (US) needles called for in the pattern. The yarn yardage called for in the pattern is exactly what I have, so I don't know if I will be able to go back and crochet a row or more at the neck as Jessica Jean did or not. There is a strong possibility additional rows would have to be done in a different yarn. I'd like to avoid that if possible.
> 
> I am just in the first row of the YO and K2tog, but so far the neckline looks good. Yippee!


 :thumbup:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in shock that I finished something so quickly! Because I'm rather new to lace patterns, there are some things I learned in the process of making this that may help some of you.

The original pattern calls for cotton yarn. Cotton yarn tends to be heavy and stretches when worn. I used an acrylic brushed yarn which was light and fluffy. The lace pattern is not as distinct, but it sure is snuggly! When I slipped it over my head, I had quite a time reaching around to the back to pull it down to be even with the front. This probably would not have happened with a different yarn.

The yarn I had is an older yarn so I couldn't go out and buy more. Even though the yardage matched the yardage of the pattern's yarn, I came up short. Not wanting to add another color that didn't match, I drastically reduced the number of rows forming the hem edge (that were done after the last row #18). This lace pattern really needed the weight of those rows at the hem so it looks nice when being worn and to control any rolling. Live and learn...... 

Using smaller needles (#9 US) for the beginning rows seems to have worked fine. I used a long tail cast on method, worked over 2 needles. It seemed a little smaller than I would have liked, so when the poncho was done, I pulled on that cast on edge to stretch it to it's maximum width. Now the neckline falls about the same place on me as in the photo with the pattern.

It hasn't been washed and blocked, but this is what it looks like now:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

You sure did knit fast! It looks just as pretty as the picture.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> You sure did knit fast! It looks just as pretty as the picture.


Thank you!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice job. It looks good.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I am in shock that I finished something so quickly! Because I'm rather new to lace patterns, there are some things I learned in the process of making this that may help some of you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Looks great!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I'm pleased with the way it turned out, also. Now I hope nothing goes wrong with the wash and blocking!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! That was fast, you are amazing! I love it! It looks so soft. I like the color as well. It will be the perfect thing to keep the shoulders warm when a breeze comes up or the night cools down. 

Thanks so much for posting your photo and your insight. It will be a big help!

Vicki


----------

